# GH use?



## maged (Oct 12, 2011)

what is better for gh?
-using low dose for long period (1-2 units/day)
-using high dose for short period (4-8 units/day)


and what is best to be used with gh???


----------



## trapzilla (Oct 12, 2011)

from what i understand none of the above but rather 4-6 ius for at least 6 months


----------



## Killermonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

^ this!


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 12, 2011)

Low dose gh is good for general health benefits, life extension etc. Higher doses timed correctly can have a huge effect on bb growth. So there is no wrong answer, it all depends on your goals. The one constant with gh is it is a long term commitment as results are gradual, and expensive.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Oct 12, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> it all depends on your goals.



Bingo!



/V


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 17, 2011)

long periods, dosage depending on goals


----------



## Jockstudfl10 (Oct 17, 2011)

at least six months. i used the nordatropin pen for a year. omg. everything else has been like using water.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Oct 17, 2011)

Jockstudfl10 said:


> at least six months. i used the nordatropin pen for a year. omg. everything else has been like using water.



What did you see gains/fatloss/ health wise after using it for a year? 

Been using humatrope pen for about 5 months. Started at 2 worked up to 6 and still using but nothing overly dramatic except my hands Hirt like hell when I wake up.


----------



## moresize (Oct 18, 2011)

My 2cc

use low dose of GH and add in IGF...you will be amazed at the results.


----------



## maged (Oct 28, 2011)

moresize said:


> My 2cc
> 
> use low dose of GH and add in IGF...you will be amazed at the results.


 
doses? and for how long?


----------

